# Not using the bathroom?



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Anybody else didn't use the bathroom when in school? I avoided it like the plague. I stop eating my last 2 yrs of high school to avoid any probability of going and never drunk anything until that evening.

Idk I guess its the feeling of being judged? What if someone sees me peeing and says something? What if I take too long? Etc.

I can now go at work but its tough. If someone is behind me waiting I can't go at all. My heart is pounding. If there is a lot of people talking or around me when I'm trying to go I also can't go...sucks. I pray the bathroom is empty everytime I go.


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

I hate using public bathrooms. Especially if there are other people in there. The worst is when it's real quiet and there are only one or two other people. It's not so bad if it's a big crowded one like the airport or sporting event. I figure then no one would know which sounds or smells were me if there's so many people in and out.

I hated using the bathroom in high school, but I hid in there a lot. There are several threads already about hiding in the bathroom, especially during lunch.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

My bladder was always sensitive, even before it developed a disorder, so avoiding the bathroom would have been impossible for me. :/ I'm glad I never had this particular issue, though I _do_ hate having to...go number two when in public. ;_; It's embarrassing, especially if it's noisy or smelly.

Now that I have a stoma instead of a bladder, I urinate by standing in front of the toilet like a guy. Again, this is something I can't avoid. But I wonder if the other women coming in the bathroom are peering under the door and seeing how I'm standing and wondering if there's a guy in there with them. Will they ask what I'm doing? :afr

I do try to avoid bathrooms if they're what we call a "one-holer," i. e., a room with a single toilet in it. I HATE when people knock on or try the door while I'm in there, and I HATE having to knock on or try the door when somebody else is in there. I don't know why, this is just so humiliating for me. :afr Plus if there are no stall walls, it's a terrifying thought that somebody might barge in and see me right there (even if the door is locked--bathroom locks are often iffy), and it's easier to hear the bathroom process ops without stall walls muffling the sound. _Plus_ it now takes me about 15 minutes to cath myself, and people will probably get antsy waiting for me to finish. I'll either beg my mother to test the door/stand outside it to let people know I'm in there, or I'll wait until I get somewhere with toilet stalls.

Our local Pizza Hut used to have two stalls...they renovated it and now it's a one-holer (who _takes away_ toilets when renovating??), so I can't use their bathroom unless my mother's feeling helpful. :sigh

There are also occasionally places that have stalls, but the walls and door have such a big gap under them that I feel like my entire bottom half is exposed! This isn't as much of an issue now that I stand up, but still, why such a huge gap??

...

More places with one-holers should do it the way it was done in my elementary school (I think, or maybe Head Start?) with the single bathrooms. There was a light on the wall outside the door. When the bathroom light was on and it was in use, the light on the wall outside was red, meaning it was occupied. So nobody had to knock or anything, unless some moron left the bathroom light on (I don't recall that ever happening). Such a simple solution, but early elementary school or else Head Start was the only place I ever saw that. :/


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

American toilet stalls are stupid. They are made for exhibitionists or something. In other places the door and partitions go all the way to the floor.


----------



## Eternal Solitude (Jun 11, 2017)

komorikun said:


> American toilet stalls are stupid. They are made for exhibitionists or something. In other places the door and partitions go all the way to the floor.


This a 100%. It's really awkward and gross to recognize people by their shoes :hide


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

Does using them for smoking count?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I think they were a good place to go escape for a while and cut class.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

komorikun said:


> American toilet stalls are stupid. They are made for exhibitionists or something. In other places the door and partitions go all the way to the floor.


I'd guess it's to prevent cottaging (British term for having or procuring gay sex in public lavatories) and similar behaviour. Similar lavatory stalls also exist in Britain, well I assume they still do in some places, don't think they're very widespread. There are also some lavatories in public places and bars, supermarkets etc, with blue ultraviolet lighting, which apparently prevents drug users from seeing their veins to inject.

There used to be far more public loos here anyway, a huge number have been closed because of the running costs.
I haven't been to the lavatories under Leicester Square in Central London for years, but they had short doors (not sure about the partitions) and I think blue lighting as well. Not a nice facility; old fashioned, ugly, and generally sordid.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

komorikun said:


> American toilet stalls are stupid. They are made for exhibitionists or something. In other places the door and partitions go all the way to the floor.












Would take american stalls any day over these private "toilets" I've used before lol

But yeah I've been going to the library lately a lot and their bathroom not only has the standard space on the bottom but the stalls are also super short (it's not a children's bathroom either), I'm only 5'4 and if I tippie-toe I'm certain I could see over the stalls but I haven't tried... because that's weird.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

roxslide said:


> Would take american stalls any day over these private "toilets" I've used before lol
> 
> But yeah I've been going to the library lately a lot and their bathroom not only has the standard space on the bottom but the stalls are also super short (it's not a children's bathroom either), I'm only 5'4 and if I tippie-toe I'm certain I could see over the stalls but I haven't tried... because that's weird.


Are those toilets in Korea? Squat toilets aren't so bad. You get used to them after a while. At least for peeing.

Are the doors really low on those? Can't tell for sure by the photo.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Oh I see you were talking about school loos. I don't think short doors/partitions would be acceptable in a British school (or college/university for that matter) on privacy grounds, especially nowadays. The toilets at my primary school certainly didn't have them. Nor did the boarding school toilets, though they could sometimes get into a terribly run-down state. And the full partitions and doors never prevented some ***holes from throwing water or soaked paper over the top as a prank. There were no such lavatories at my university either.


----------



## Entrensik (Apr 25, 2014)

Its akward when I have to pee next to some dude i just go into a stall if I see someone at the standing urinal. I NEVER poop 💩 in public or anywhere other than my house 🏠.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

komorikun said:


> Are those toilets in Korea? Squat toilets aren't so bad. You get used to them after a while. At least for peeing.
> 
> Are the doors really low on those? Can't tell for sure by the photo.


Oh I don't know just googled squat toilets lol. I don't really like them. And I've definitely been in some where the doors don't go that low so I felt really weird about people seeing my junk. To me worrying about people seeing my junk vs my shoes is worse imo. I've used them in korea and in eastern europe. My step mom is from eastern europe so she actually told me to squat in the air (like a wallsit or something) even on normal toilets lol


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

The private single-user bathrooms are the best. I used to poop at work a lot. Get a little break.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

LydeaCharlotte said:


> Oh I see you were talking about school loos. I don't think short doors/partitions would be acceptable in a British school on privacy grounds, especially nowadays. The toilets at my primary school certainly didn't have them. Nor did the boarding school toilets, though they could sometimes get into a terribly run-down state. And the full partitions and doors never prevented some ***holes from throwing water or soaked paper over the partition as a prank.


Oh I was actually talking about my local public library but similar thing I guess. When I went to high school in florida they removed the doors on our bathroom stalls for a while to prevent drug use. I don't think anybody used the bathroom if they could help it, I certainly didn't. Fun times.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

I never use public washrooms. If I have to go out and I'll be gone multiple hours (like going to a movie or something) then I just don't drink anything for several hours beforehand. Washrooms have always been a nightmare for me.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

komorikun said:


> Are those toilets in Korea? Squat toilets aren't so bad. You get used to them after a while. At least for peeing.
> 
> Are the doors really low on those? Can't tell for sure by the photo.


The HK in the link suggests they're in Hong Kong? I have experienced squat toilets on holidays in France with my parents in the late 80s and 90s, don't remember how I reacted to them. Some of the campsites we stayed on still had them in the washblocks. Even when we stopped staying in tents and switched to mobile homes (I much preferred tents), I still liked to walk to the washblock every day to do most of my washing/peeing/crapping.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

komorikun said:


> The private single-user bathrooms are the best. I used to poop at work a lot. Get a little break.


:um



truant said:


> I never use public washrooms. If I have to go out and I'll be gone multiple hours (like going to a movie or something) then I just don't drink anything for several hours beforehand. Washrooms have always been a nightmare for me.


:squeeze


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

roxslide said:


> Would take american stalls any day over these private "toilets" I've used before lol
> 
> But yeah I've been going to the library lately a lot and their bathroom not only has the standard space on the bottom but the stalls are also super short (it's not a children's bathroom either), I'm only 5'4 and if I tippie-toe I'm certain I could see over the stalls but I haven't tried... because that's weird.


 Our toilets aren't on the floor. They are elevated enough that you don't see anyhing but feet - to make sure the stall is occupied!

I don't remember ever going to the bathroom in school unless there was nobody around. They had this weird large tub thing to wash your hands with. I remember that.

At work, I make sure to use potty protection papers.


----------



## CassMary (Apr 11, 2017)

At school i never go to the bathroom unless I absolutely have to even though they just renivated them i still don't go. I have been doing this so long that even on weekends i only go to the bathroom twice once at 6:00am appoximently and before i go to bed


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Not the biggest fan, the weird urinal thing where its uncomfy getting the lil Bob out and having a man just slowly turn his head to the side and stare at you grinning (ok hasn't happened, but appears to be what I am dreading lol)

But yeh, its also the hygeine and germs thing, I sometimes use the Tesco one and it just smells of immensely powerful poo_ always_ 100%. I also dislike opening the door on my way out, I try to grip the handle in an unusual area cos I know how a lot of people are kinda rancid and don't properly wash their hands etc .


----------



## nextdoorxans (Jul 20, 2017)

I get this feeling too! I avoid public bathrooms at all times though :/ Even if I really need to use it ! Throughout 8th grade , I stopped using the public bathroom because Not only does it stink but (like you said ) My heart starts poundings when someone comes in and knocks and some are creeps and look under the stalls . Disgusting eh? but hey , now you can use it at work


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

nextdoorxans said:


> but hey , now you can use it at work


Not when its packed with people and I always opt for a stall instead of the urinal.


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

I used the bathroom in school but not any. It was small school. There were two bathrooms at opposite ends of the school. And I would only use the one at the far end and use the last stall. It didn't matter whether or not the bathroom itself was empty or full, it was all about location, location, location. 

Does the thought about being heard come up? Lol, yes. It still does to this day. I often analyze my stream and wonder if it's normal. Is it too heavy? Loud? Is it too much like a jet stream? 🤔
Are others wondering the same about their stream? And more.

As long as the location is appropriate, I can use a public bathroom.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm not in the demographic for this section, but I noticed the thread in the sidebar. In the four years of high school, I honestly don't think I ever used the bathroom except in the locker room for gym. I don't have a phobia of public bathrooms or anything; I guess I just never considered it. Perhaps that points to me not drinking enough water or whatever in those years, because if I had to go, I would have. I recall once in gym stoving my big toe through my shoe, causing the nail to break with blood. I went to the nurse, who tended to it. While in the nurse, a teacher came in to say to the nurse that he found blood in the boys' bathroom, and asked me if I had been in the bathroom because my toe was bleeding, but I actually hadn't. Kind of funny.


----------



## wojiaoaidan (Jul 24, 2017)

I used to have a problem with this when I was younger but kind of grew out of it. i guess subconsciously it lingers though, as I have had a few strange dreams about bathrooms with excessively short or high stall doors and partitions. In my middle school there were a few bathrooms in the hallways that were just little alcoves with stalls in a square and sinks between them in the actual hallways. I usually avoided those and ran all the way to the one near the cafeteria with an actual room if I could. I totally forgot about those until now. What a horrible idea.


----------



## wojiaoaidan (Jul 24, 2017)

I also remember once a little kid came in with his/her(?) mom and peeked in my stall when I was younger and I avoided public restrooms for a while after that


----------

